# Getrennte Not-Halt-Kreise an "einer" Maschine



## henmey (14 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe bei einem aktuellen Projekt folgendes Problem:
Es handelt sich bei der Maschine um eine CNC gesteuerten Probenmanipulation (zum inspizieren von z.B Materialproben) die von einer begehbaren Schutzkabine mit
 einem kraftbetriebenem Tor umgeben ist. Das Tor wirkt als bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtung mit Verrigelung für die CNC. 
Gesteuert wird die Maschine außerhalb der Kabine an einem Bedienpult neben dem Tor. In einer Gefahrensituation sollen neben den primären Sicherheitsfunktionen 
(Sicherheitsschalter und Sicherheitsschaltleisten am Tor) alle gefährlichen Bewegungen der CNC und des Tores
über Not-Halt-Taster innerhalb und außerhalb der Kabine gestoppt werden können. Die Not-Halt-Funktion kann aber nur außerhalb der Kabine direkt an der Steuerung 
über einen Schlüsselschalter zurückgesetzt werden. Eine Person die bei geschlossenem Tor den Not-Halt-Taster in der Kabine betätigt würde sich somit einschließen und sich nicht selbst befreien können,
da sich das Tor bei Not-Halt nicht manuell bewegen lässt.

Ist es in diesem Fall zulässig einen zweiten von der CNC getrennten Not-Halt-Kreis nur für das Tor mit eigenen Not-Halt-Tastern direkt neben den Tor-Auf/Zu Tastern einzusetzen der beim zurücksetzen der
Not-Halt-Taster für die Tür wieder aktiviert wird und dann das öffnen der Tür von innen über den Tor-Auf Taster wieder möglich macht?

Gruß
henmey


----------



## Blockmove (14 März 2014)

Und was ist wenn der Not-Halt ausserhalb gedrückt bleibt?
Was ist bei Spannungsausfall?

Überlicherweise gibt es irgendwelche Not-Entriegelungen bzw. Not-Betätigungen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (14 März 2014)

Das sich das Tor manuell nicht bewegen lässt, würde ich generell als Problem ansehen. Was macht eine eingeschlossene Person bei einem Stromausfall? Gibt es da keine Notentriegelung? Wenn von dem Tor eine Gefahr ausgeht (quetschen) würde ich es nicht mit einem Not-Halt Taster absichern, sondern mit einer Sicherheitsschaltmatte, Sicherheitsschaltleisten oder Lichtschranken. Die können dann auch unabhängig vom Rest der CNC Maschine nur auf das Tor wirken....


----------



## Safety (14 März 2014)

Hallo,


Warum ist da die Kraftbetriebene beweglich trennende Schutzeinrichtung geschlossen bzw. kann man schließen wenn jemand in dem Gefahrenbereich ist? Schließen in einem Sicherheitsniveau ausführen, denke PLc sollte ausreichen, das hat nicht mit der Schließkantensicherung zu tun.
Die Kollegen haben recht, wenn es der einzige Zugang ist sollten am über eine mechanische Entkopplung nachdenken und das von innen.
Besser eine zweite Tür mit Fluchtentriegelung.
Bei der Betätigung eines Not-Halt darf der Bediener nicht überlegen müssen was er da auslöst.


----------



## henmey (17 März 2014)

Danke für eure Beiträge, 
hier noch einige weitere zusammengefasste Informationen zu den aufgekommenen Fragen/Anregungen:

Grundsätzlich ist es niemanden gestattet sich bei geschlossener Tür in der Kabine aufzuhalten. Der Bediener hat den Bereich zu kontrollieren.


Das Tor kann auch mit einer Entriegelung aufgrund der Masse nicht sicher manuell geöffnet werden. Um auch bei einem Stromausfall das öffnen zu ermöglichen, wird für den Torantrieb eine unterbrechungdfreie Stromversorgung eingesetzt.
Als primäre Sicherheitsfunktion verfügt das Tor über Schaltleisten an den Schließkanten. Der Not-Halt ist hier nur eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme.
Für den Fall, dass der Not-Halt von außen gedrückt wurde liegt meiner Meinung nach die Verantwortung bei dem jenigen der diesen ausgelöst hat, den Gefahrenbereich zu überprüfen. Evtl. kann die Person innerhalb der Kabine ja auch nicht beurteilen warum außen der Not-Halt betätigt wurde. Ein Rückstellen von innen könnte dann eine neue Gefahr bedeuten.

Das Argument von Safety, dass der Bediener in einer Notsituation nicht eine entscheidung treffen muss welchen Not-Halt-Taster er drücken muss ist mein größtes Problem.
Wäre hier eine Farbliche Kennzeichnung und/oder ein zusätzlicher Hinweis (z.B. Nur Tür!, Door only!) an den entsprechenden Not-Halt-Tastern neben den Bedientasten für das Tor eine Alternative?
Kann aufgrund der Sicherheitsschaltleisten evtl ganz auf einen Not-Halt-Taster für den Türantrieb verzichtet werden?

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Grundsätzlich gilt:
Jede Abänderung/Zusatz im Sicherheitsbereich bedarf einer Prüfung gemäß EN ISO 13849-1.
In dieser Norm kannst du dir nämlich die Sicherheitsanforderungen und den Leitfaden für die Gestaltung und Integration sicherheitsbezogener Teile und Steuerungen nachlesen.
Wenn du dies durchgearbeitet hast und in der Praxis anwendest, dann kannst du im Grunde alles machen jedoch auch bereit sein das jeweilige Risiko einzuschätzen, welches entsteht wenn etwas passiert.
Ich gehe immer von dem dümmsten Maschinenbediener aus und von einem klaren Menschenverstand nach dem ich die EN ISO 13849-1 praktisch durchgeführt habe.
Die EN ISO 13849-1 IST DIE BIBEL DER MASCHINENSICHERHEIT!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Ich kann nur die EN ISO 13849-1 dringend empfehlen. Dies wird dann auch im Versicherungsfall herangezogen falls ein Betriebsunfall passiert! Aufgepasst bei Sicherheitsabänderungen! Kann sehr teuer werden wenn es um Schadensersatzforderungen geht!!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## henmey (17 März 2014)

Hallo tom 79,

so weit ich weiß, beschreibt die EN ISO 13849 den weg der Validierung einer Sicherheitsfunktion. 
Mit ihrer Hilfe läßt sich berechnen ob die technische Realisierung einer erforderlichen Sicherheitsfunktion den in der Risikobewertung ermittelten Performanc-Level erreicht. 
Mir geht es momentan erstmal darum ob zusätzlich zur Sicherheitsschaltleiste welche für sich genommen nach DIN EN 13849-1 geprüft wurde und den Anforderungen der Risikobeurteilung entspricht, ein Not-Halt als
ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme für das Tor nötig ist und ob diese aus den oben beschriebenen Gründen als ein separater Not-Halt-Kreis nur für das Tor ausgeführt werden kann. 

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Eben du kannst machen was du willst, jedoch darst du die aktuelle Sicherheit nicht schmälern und dadurch ein Risiko eines Betriebsunfalles eingehen. Oder hast du lust dein Leben lang zu bezahlen???????
Sei da vorsichtig wenn es um so etwas geht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Und wenn ein Wunsch über KVP ergangen ist, so muss alles schriftlich gemacht werden. Dies muss dokumentiert werden und der Hersteller der Maschine informiert sein um auch eine mögliche Gefahr eines Betriebsunfalles einschätzen zu können. Erst wenn alles schwarz auf weiss ist, würde ich erst loslegen!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rofang (17 März 2014)

> so weit ich weiß, beschreibt die EN ISO 13849 den weg der Validierung einer Sicherheitsfunktion.
> Mit ihrer Hilfe läßt sich berechnen ob die technische Realisierung einer  erforderlichen Sicherheitsfunktion den in der Risikobewertung  ermittelten Performanc-Level erreicht.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
Teil eins Gestaltung, der zweite Teil ist für die Validierung.

*Sicherheit von Maschinen- Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerunge- Teil 1: allgemein Gestaltungsleitsätze 13849-1*

*Sicherheit von Maschinen- Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerunge- Teil 2: Validierung 13849-2*

Gruß Rofang


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Hier etwas von ABB:

http://www.google.ch/url?sa=t&sourc...ElJQj_XV60ewJHrhcUaX-Ag&bvm=bv.62922401,d.Yms

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2014)

@henmey

Du kannst im Prinzip jederzeit einen eigenen Stopp für das Tor vorsehen.
Wichtig ist, dass dieser Stopp nicht mit dem Not-Halt verwechselt werden kann.
Du musst den Stopp-Taster eindeutig kennzeichnen.
Laut deiner Beschreibung ist das Tor an sich sicher.
Somit könntest du auch anstelle des Not-Halt auch einen "normalen" Stopp (ohne Sicherheitsfunktion) vorsehen.
Für diesen wäre auch ein normaler Taster (ohne Entriegelung) möglich.
Eine Anlaufwarnung (Hupe und / oder Rundumleuchte) wäre wahrscheinlich auch von Vorteil.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Hallo Blockmove.
Nur dann wenn es die Sicherheit der Maschine für Personen nicht schmälert! Ansonsten ist jede Aktion im Sicherheitsbereich strafbar.
Meine Herren, höret bitte auf mich.

P.S. : Für Abänderungen haftet der Maschinenhersteller nicht.
Auch verliert man mögliche Garantieansprüche.

Gruss

T.


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

Ich habe schon ein Sicherheitsumbau gemacht und habe alles akribische genau planen müssen.
1 Monat später hat sich ein Bediener ein Finger an der Maschine abgehackt. War aber nicht meine Schuld weil er eine befestigte Sicherheitsabdeckung gelöst hat und hinein griff mit dem Finger.
Man, ich konnte ein paar Nächte nicht schlafen vor Sorge.
Habe nochmals meine Arbeit auf Fehler kontrolliert. Der pure Schock glaubt es mir! Gott sei Dank habe ich alles richtig geplant und ausgeführt!

Man steht bei sowas immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2014)

tom79 schrieb:


> Man steht bei sowas immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis.



Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hendrik schon genau weiss, was er tut.
Deine Aussage "Man steht immer mit einem Bein im Gefängnis" ist eigentlich nicht richtig.
Eines der Ziele der MRL war, dass Sicherheitstechnik nachvollziehbar wird.
Wenn ich mich an die vorgegebenen Schritte halte, dann kann ich eigentlich kaum mehr grob fahrlässig handeln und somit auch nicht mehr ins Gefängniss kommen.
Im Prinzip war Sicherheitstechnik noch nie so einfach wie heute ... Aber auch noch nie so teuer wie heute.


----------



## tom79 (17 März 2014)

stimmt

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7105 mit Tapatalk


----------

